# Eure Barschköder für 2016



## BigGameHunter (5. April 2016)

Moin ich möchte gerne nen versuch Starten was das Barsch Angeln angeht  bin noch Ziemlich unerfahren was Barsch angeht und wollte mal gern wissen was ihr so für 2016 in der Köderbox dafür habt mfg


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Also ich benutze gerne Wobbler und Spinner(-baits). Wobbler am liebsten die Powercatcher Reihe von Spro, die fangen und schlagen kein Loch in die Brieftasche. 
Wollte dieses Jahr aber auch mal verstärkt mit Gummi losziehen, vor allem die Angelei mit Skirted-jigs interessiert mich, da die Dinger gegen Kraut geschützt sind.


----------



## Revilo62 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Wieder wie 2015 Gummi, Gummi,Gummi und Wobbler (Pointer,Cranks,Sticks)

Meine Skirted Jigs sind Krautsammler vor dem Herren oder habe ich da eine falsche Vorstellung, selbst mit Trailer sammeln die ohne Ende, aber vielleicht mache ich da was falsch 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Purist (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

2er und 3er Spinner, kleine Blinker, wie jedes Jahr und 3,5cm Wobbler. Auch werden Tauwürmer und kleine Köfis dabei sein #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Gummis, 8 - 9 cm..

Wurm steht dieses Jahr auch noch an, Schleppen mit Pose an Spundwand.


----------



## MIG 29 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Was Hardbait's angeht benutze ich welche von Illex, Chubby's, Tiny Fry, Chubby Minnow.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Gummis,Spinner, Wobbler,Würmer und ........
Babybarsche


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Egal. Barsch geht doch auf alles was sich bewegt, egal wie es aussieht :m


----------



## Riesenangler (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Spro Teppan und andere Zikaden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Heuer will ichs wider klassisch mit Pose und schlanken Köderfischen versuchen, dass brachte immer schöne Barsche.
Zum anderen kommt an meiner Neo auch noch der DAM Libelle zum Einsatz.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Never change a running system:

Reins G-Tail Saturn 
Keitech Easy Shiner
Old School Wurm

Gerade der G-Tail,lässt sich sehr Variantenreich montieren:

Jig,skirted jig,am Offset mit T/C Rig
Mit leichtem Tungsten Bullet versehen,sogar eine Waffe bei/im Kraut. 

@Hirschkäfer
Barsche können wahre Diven sein.
Interesse ja..aber dann beginnt gerne auch mal das rumzicken￼


----------



## BigGameHunter (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Wer lieb wenn ihr auch die genaue Bezeichnung von euren sachen schreiben würdet es gibt soviele Gummis,Wobbler oder Spinner.  Muss ja wissen wo genau ich nach suchen muss weil ich Barsch neuling bin^^


----------



## eric20004 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

meine besten barsche habe ich bis jetzt immer auf köfis mit 5-10 cm gefangen einfach ein stück schilf als Pose klappt perfekt


----------



## Tommes63 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Meine Barschköder 2016, wie jedes Jahr.

Zum Suchen: 3er Mepps Agila, Gummifische 5-10cm mehr Action als Low oder No Action + die bekannten Farbmuster, klares Wasser-Naturfarbe, trüb-Schockfarbe.

Wenn gefunden und nur schwer zu überreden: auch mal DS oder andere Finesse Rigs.

Ansonsten: probieren, probieren, probieren. Was bei mir läuft, kann bei dir absolut nix bringen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Die Teilchen lieben Barsche auch.

http://www.profiblinker.de/de/Spinner/Spinner-Jig


----------



## dawurzelsepp (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Meine Barschköder 2016, wie jedes Jahr.
> 
> Zum Suchen: 3er Mepps Agila, Gummifische 5-10cm mehr Action als Low oder No Action + die bekannten Farbmuster, klares Wasser-Naturfarbe, trüb-Schockfarbe.
> 
> ...



Die packen bei uns auch schon mal einen 5er Mepps. 

@Big 

Mit den DAM Libelle Spinnern und den Mepps Agila kannst du eig nichts falsch machen da beißen immer Barsche drauf.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

ReWus :q#6 wenn die noch einer Kennt das sind meine Köder  





Kleiner Barsch auf ReWu 
gruß Michi 
ps. sehr langsam geführt.....


----------



## _Fisherman_ (6. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Kleine Gummis, kleine Wobbler (Cranks,Minnows) .
Aber auch der Wurm wird dieses Jahr im Wasser baden !


----------



## thanatos (7. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

gut laufende Spinner von 0-3 er Größe ,zwei-drei Mistwürmer
 bei den ganz kleinen Spinnern auf dem Drilling sind an manchen Tagen der Renner.#6


----------



## AllroundAlex (7. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Ich mags natürlich; 2-3 Mistwürmer an der Pose oder, je nach größe, einen halben oder ganzen Tauwurm an einer aktiven Montage. 
Oder der andere Klassiker, kleine KöFis.


----------



## Rannebert (7. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Beim Barschangeln, und nicht nur da, lautet meine Devise:
Mit Gummi, oder der Wurm hängt! 

Aber 2016 wird Ködertechnisch nicht viel anders ausshen als 2015.
Die beiden kleinsten Grössen Koyptos in purem Motoroil ohne Glitzer sind eigentlich immer und an jedem Gewässer eine Bank zum Barsche fangen.
Ansonsten Wizzy und Flit von FishUp, Akiri Worms von Balzer, D'Fin und Duckfin Shads von Daiwa, Bony Shaker von Spro.....

Und die Liste könnte noch eine ganze Ecke länger werden. #d


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Wieder wie 2015 Gummi, Gummi,Gummi und Wobbler (Pointer,Cranks,Sticks)
> 
> Meine Skirted Jigs sind Krautsammler vor dem Herren oder habe ich da eine falsche Vorstellung, selbst mit Trailer sammeln die ohne Ende, aber vielleicht mache ich da was falsch
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Hab da bisher keine Erfahrung mit aber wenn ich mir Videos aus den USA ansehe und danach gehe wie die Jungs und Mädels von da ihre Jigs führen, dann hat das wenig mit dem uns bekannten Faulenzen/Jiggen sondern eher mit einem gaaaaanz langsamen über den Grund zuppeln zu tun, zumindest was verkrautete Ecken angeht. Man will ja kein sterbendes Fischchen sondern einen Krebs am Grund imitieren. Ganz Krautfrei ist sicherlich kein köder, auch meine geliebten Spinnerbaits muss ich nach jedem Wurf von Gemüse befreien, aber so lange sie fangen und nicht wie normale Spinner nach 2 Metern nur noch aus Kraut bestehen juckt mich das wenig.


----------



## einsamergrinser (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

2-3" gummis von Keitech easy shiner am Jig Kopf 2-3gr oder am carolina rig. Das rockt die barsche 






gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## SebastianSottek (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Moin moin,

ich werde dieses Jahr auch mehr mit kleine Köderfische setzen.Meine Lieblingsköder:

2-3er Mepps, Black Fury und/oder Firetiger-Design


----------



## Hann. Münden (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Balzer Colonel Z-Spinner Größe 2, Wobbler "Salmo Hornet SDR Deeprunner 4cm"..... Schluss, aus,  Nikolaus  .


----------



## jagstalfischer (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Mepps Aglia silber/rot Gr. 1-2 zum Suchen, Keitech Fat Swing Impact 7cm am T-Rig und im Hochsommer Rapala Ultra Light Minnow 4cm getwitcht, bringt schöne Fische #6


----------



## destoval (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Jigkopf 3-7g: 
*Fox Rage Zander Pro Shad 7,5cm in Natural Perch
*



Jigkopf 3-7g / Offset C-rig:
*Balzer Shirasu Suki Swimmer 7,5 cm in Beniko*



Und ein Jig Spinner ist ein must have: *Spin Mad Tail Spinner Jigmaster 12g*


----------



## Darket (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Spinner von Balzer, DAM oder Mepps (der Aglia Loung ist mein Favorit) bevorzugt in Silber oder Kupfer. Was auch echt gut geht an Spundwänden sind kleine Zocker. Der Beam von Cormoran bringt mir immer Fische, so sie denn da sind.


----------



## Kaka (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Mittlerweile mein absoluter Liebling. Super stabil, tolle Aktion, reflektierender Innenkörper und fängig. Dazu erhältlich mit unterschiedlichen Schwänzen. 

Lunkerhunt Bento in 3 Inch! 

Nachteil: Nicht gerade günstig. Aber eben tausendmal stabiler und damit länger haltbar als die Keitech Gummies. Mag den Easy Shiner aber trotzdem auch sehr gern.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*



Kaka schrieb:


> Dazu erhältlich mit unterschiedlichen Schwänzen.
> 
> Lunkerhunt Bento in 3 Inch!
> 
> Nachteil: Nicht gerade günstig.



Für die Tellerschwanzvariante,gibts eine Preiswerte Alternative [emoji6] 
http://www.americantackleshop.com/Dropshot+Minnow.htm


----------



## Kaka (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Für die Tellerschwanzvariante,gibts eine Preiswerte Alternative [emoji6]
> http://www.americantackleshop.com/Dropshot+Minnow.htm



Cool, danke. Sind die auch so stabil? Bzw. kennst du beide Gummis?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Ich sag mal so,ohne die Bentos jetzt "out of pack" begrabbelt zu haben(mal durch die Packung gedrückt und geknetet[emoji6]) würde es mich wundern,wenn sie
 Materialtechnisch entscheidend anders als Berkley DS Minnow,Jackson oder Behr wären..die Flash-J sind etwas weicher.

Die Tücke steckt bei diesem Realistic Design sowieso im innern.

Haben die Bentos 'ne Folie und 'nen Bauchschlitz ?

Falls ja(wovon ich ausgehe),kann es bei Offsets passieren,das du beim wechseln die Folie mit herausziehst..also Obacht mit d.Widerhaken.

Die von Berkley haben zwar ein zusätzl.Gewebeband verbaut,nutzt aber noch weniger..geht da der Widerhaken durch,heisst das meist Einbahnstraßenmontage.

Die Behr habe ich in 2 Inch..die überleben Grundelattacken ziemlich gut.

Du kannst diese Modelle eh nicht mit den Keitech GuFis vergleichen,letztere setzen bei allen auf eine sehr hohe Gesamt-
flexibilität,die Realistics setzen auf festeren Körper, Low/No Action plus Lichtreflex.

Sind quasi 2 Philosophien.


----------



## Kaka (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Falls ja(wovon ich ausgehe),kann es bei Offsets passieren,das du beim wechseln die Folie mit herausziehst..also Obacht mit d.Widerhaken.



Jep, das passiert. Der Haken bleibt aber eh drin, bis den Gummi das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Mir ist das so rum lieber als das Ausreißen bzw. "Umherrutschen", was leider bei den sehr weichen Easy Shinern oft passiert. Ich mag die Easy Shiner aber trotzdem und habe sie immer in der Box und fische sie auch häufig.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Eine sehr zäh robuste aber trotzdem sehr flexible Mischung findest du bei Megabass Gummis.Finde ich bisher unerreicht.

Bei meinen Rocky Frys,hat es noch keine(!) Grundel geschafft, weder die Sichel-noch die Tellerschwanz-
variante zu zerlegen.Hatte da schon welche,die quasi wie beim pöddern festhingen.

Da reisst selbst mit Knubbeljigs nahezu nix ein,nur das aufziehen ist ein wenig tricky,da das Material etwas ausweicht.Danach saugt sich das förmlich am Jig fest.

Fühlt sich im Handling schon beinahe etwas unanständig an [emoji23]


----------



## ANNIK4 (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Als ich das letzte Mal auf Barsch war habe ich mit diesen gut gefangen http://www.angel-domaene.de/zielfischprogramme/barschangeln/barsch-koeder---17_390_971.html  Dabei war der Sebile Lure Ghost Walker 28g Farbe PY schon am besten, vor allem wenn das Wasser durch die Sonne etwas aufklarte.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Spinner von DAM und Mepps in der Größe 1-3. Wenn auf die nichts geht, dann kriegt man bei uns auch selten was auf andere Köder. Ab und zu schalte ich Excenter Bleie davor um schneller auf Tiefe zu kommen. Kommt natürlich darauf an wie tief das Gewässer ist. 

Bei den Wobblern läuft bei mir gut: Salmo Hornet, Illex Diving Chubby und Illex Squirrel 76 SP.

Nichtsdestotrotz geht nichts über einen Wurm an der Pose Montage.


----------



## fischbär (9. August 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Hartköder sind bei mir diese Teile hier unschlagbar:

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/p...on-candy-.html

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/House-...9-89425f640caf

Weichköder setzen sich aktuell Easy Shiner 3" und FSI 2,75" gegen die Konkurrenz durch. Allerdings nehmen sich die meisten Köder nicht sooo viel, solange sie weich sind. Schlecht läuft aktuell alles an No-Action und Creatures.
Je auffälliger die Farbe, desto besser. Pumpink Chartreuse, Weiß, Chartreuse, Gelb, FT.
Ich angle meist in der trüben Mittelelbe.


----------



## Martyin84 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Moin,,meine schönsten Barsche habe ich mit einer 8g Segelpose und einem ganzen Tauwurm an 1meter Fluorocarbonvorfach 0,20er gefangen.
große Barsche auch öfters mal auf Grund gefangen.
Oder mit langsam sinkendem Sbiro und wurmfliege geht auch super im Sommer.
Natürlich geht der Mepps in rot oder silber immer,,aber die liebt der Hecht auch#h


----------



## fischbär (10. August 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Taui und Pose oder auf Grund geht immer ganz gut, aber das wichtigste ist die Bewegung. Deshalb ist das nie so gut wie einen Taui zu jiggen oder am T-Rig anzubieten.
Ganz großes oder kleines Problem ist beim Taui halt, dass jeder 10 cm Schnullibarsch meint, den bewältigen zu können.


----------



## Mateo (10. August 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Mein Favorit ist zur Zeit der Salmo Hornet in 4cm als UV Gold Shiner. Ein Barschmagnet. 

Ansonsten gerne auch diverse Keitech oder Konger-Gummis.


----------



## Riesenangler (10. August 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Fishup Dragonfly.


----------



## ulli1958m (10. August 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*



M.C Phlegmatisch schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz geht nichts über einen Wurm an der Pose Montage.


In Kanälen.....
Ist der Barsch in allen Wassertiefen Zuhause?
In welchen Tiefen bietet ihr den Wurm an, wenn ihr es auf größere Barsche abgesehen habt.....Steinpackung oder Spundwand?


#h


----------



## fischbär (6. September 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Barsche stehen in Fließgewässern immer und in Seen meist an Struktur. Was genau das ist, ist egal. Barsche stehen oft grundnah, aber nicht immer!


----------



## Nidderauer (6. September 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Die rauben aber durchaus immer mal wieder nach oben . Man muss da nicht zwangsläufig ausschließlich immer grundnah fischen.


----------



## fischbär (6. September 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Stimmt natürlich! Ist nur oft so. Z.B Spinner über 5 m tiefem Wasser durchs Freiwasser geleiert, bringt wenn dann eher Hechte.


----------



## Brachsenfan (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

kleine Spinner
Twister und Gummifische(ca.5-8cm)

Bei tiefem Wasser kleinere Bleikopfspinner statt den Spinnern.


----------



## mxsterwxmbxl (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Ich habe diese Saison ausgiebig testen können, nachdem wir hier in verschiedenen Gewässern einige gute Barsch-Spots haben, an denen man bei den richtigen Bedingungen konstant fängt. Dort kann man mit Köderwechsel super ausprobieren, was fängt und was nicht. 

Meine Erfahrung ist wie folgt:
- Japanwobbler: ca. 1-2 Barsche / Stunde
- Jiggen mit Gufi/Twister: ca. 2-3 Barsche / Stunde
- Spinner: ca. 3-4 Barsche / Stunde
- Carolina/Texas /Splitshot mit Wurm: ca. 6 Barsche / Stunde
- Dropshot mit Kunstwurm: ca. 3 Barsche / Stunde
- Dropshot mit halben Tauwurm: ca. 20 Barsche / Stunde :vik:


Von daher habe ich einen klaren Favoriten ... nichts geht mir über Naturköder am Dropshot. Hängerfrei, fängig, und die günstigste Methode von allen. :q

Wichtige Lektion zudem, das die Bedingungen viel mehr in's Gewicht fallen als der Köder: Wetter, Sonneneinfall, Temperatur, Jahreszeit. Wenn der Barsch beißt, super. Wenn er nicht da ist, oder die Zeit die falsche, dann kann man nach 10min gehen, dann hilft der beste Köder nix.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> In Kanälen.....
> Ist der Barsch in allen Wassertiefen Zuhause?
> In welchen Tiefen bietet ihr den Wurm an, wenn ihr es auf größere Barsche abgesehen habt.....Steinpackung oder Spundwand?
> 
> ...



Ich nehme dafür meistens eine Tremarella Montage die eigentlich für das Forellen angeln gedacht ist. 2 g Pose (mit Innenführung) mit 3 g Glas. Dann lasse ich es immer grundnah mit der Strömung abtreiben. Kehrströmungen eignen sich auch gut. Vorteil an der Montage ist, das ich durch die Schlepppose den Wurm auch mal paar Meter schleppen kann. Die meisten Bisse kommen wenn sich der Köder beim schleppen dreht und in der darauffolgenden Absinkphase. Klappt auch super mit Bienenmaden in L Form. Einfach mal ausprobieren.

Steinpackungen und Spundwände haben wir hier leider gar nicht. Alles sehr natürlich belassen.


----------



## fischbär (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*



misterwombel schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist wie folgt:
> - Japanwobbler: ca. 1-2 Barsche / Stunde
> - Jiggen mit Gufi/Twister: ca. 2-3 Barsche / Stunde
> - Spinner: ca. 3-4 Barsche / Stunde
> ...



Das kann ich für unseren See hier absolut unterschreiben. Twister fangen aber auch ganz gut. Aktuell warte ich auf die Berkeley Gulp! Earthworms. Vielleicht sind die ja die ideale Kombi aus Kunstköder und Lebendköder! Das wär geil! In der Elbe sieht es aber anders aus. Da toppt der Spinner alles andere.
Fangen kann man so viele, wie man in der Stunde wieder vom Haken gepokelt bekommt.
Traurig irgendwie, dass das ganze teure Zeug eigentlich nicht besser ist, als ein Spinner und ein Tauwurm am Dropshot.


----------



## Nidderauer (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*



misterwombel schrieb:


> Wenn der Barsch beißt, super. Wenn er nicht da ist, oder die Zeit die falsche, dann kann man nach 10min gehen, dann hilft der beste Köder nix.



 Wenn er nicht da ist, kann man gehen bzw. sucht sich einen anderen Platz. Oft ist er aber da, will aber nicht beißen. Noch nicht, aber vielleicht 10 Minuten später? Manchmal zahlt es sich aus, etwas hartnäckiger zu sein und die Flinte nicht gleich ins Korn zu werfen.

 Und was bringen 20 Barsche/Stunde auf halben Tauwurm, wenn diese alle deutlich kleiner sind, als die 2 Großen auf Gummifisch?

 Mit einem Rotwürmchen am DS sind vielleicht sogar 40 Barsche möglich |rolleyes.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## fischbär (7. September 2016)

*AW: Eure Barschköder für 2016*

Äh ich habe letzte Woche zwei 46er Barsche auf Taui an ds gefangen... Die anderen waren auch nicht kleiner als die Kunstköderfische. Schau in den Rund um magdeburg Thread in plz3, da sind die beiden.


----------

